# I love India but not its distribution network: Apple CEO



## ajaymailed (Jul 26, 2012)

I love India but not its distribution network: Apple CEO - India - DNA


> Technology giant Apple has said the multi-layered distribution network in India works against the company's interests and it sees higher potential elsewhere in the "intermediate term".
> 
> "I love India, but I believe Apple has some higher potential in the intermediate term in some other countries," Apple CEO Tim Cook has said in an earnings conference call with analysts.
> 
> ...


I love apple but not its elitist attitude

In any case, Android is sweeping Indian market devouring all other competitors.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 26, 2012)

nope.
it's not that at all, it's the licensing and media environment. 
think about what chances itunes has with the current cable setup.


----------



## shashankm (Jul 26, 2012)

Why don't he says that he's not ready to invest in third world country? 
Was the multilayer structure not there for other technology and telecom giants? 
Steve Jobs was a fanatic American hippy who gave a damn to outsiders (Walter Isaac). 
Since apple is officially not present here, statistics related to sales figures, demand are a farce . Steve Jobs himself said that he seems no scope for his luxury line products for channelized, fragmented market such as India. 
Ipad was released earlier in Uganda than India, even tunisia (I hope I spelt it right) got to see ipod earlier than us! This apartheid seriously leaves no reason whatsoever for us as an Indian to pay cognizance to even smartest of apple products. 
US is still their most favourable market given the wilingness of Americans, they buy phones at buffonery prices, whereas apple still thinks of Indians as pound wise, penny awesome. They love to judge their options (sitting 2 nights just to get an apple product? No f'kin way!), and given the mass integration of other telecom giants (Nokia, Samsung) Apple knows that they are never going to make it that big in indian market unless they reduce their 'iHyped' prices or they start going bankrupt sticking to US and Japan, sadly none of which is ever going to happen and thus this segregation will continue for a long! They simply don't need india, they're making enough money fooling the fools!


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 26, 2012)

I dont find anything wrong in what Tim Cook said. IMO, it makes total sense. If he deems his company has better opportunities elsewhere, then its upto him to decide. And the fact remains that we still prefer VFM products (absolutely nothing wrong with it either).

There is nothing to be offended at. Its his business opinion and if anything, we should admire him for being so candid about it. Issues like these are not the venues to show our patriotism. 
I'm not going to buy your products anyway.. yet, hats off to you Mr.Tim Cook.


----------



## noob (Jul 26, 2012)

shashankm said:


> Why don't he says that he's not ready to invest in third world country?
> Was the multilayer structure not there for other technology and telecom giants?
> Steve Jobs was a fanatic American hippy who gave a damn to outsiders (Walter Isaac).
> Since apple is officially not present here, statistics related to sales figures, demand are a farce . Steve Jobs himself said that he seems no scope for his luxury line products for channelized, fragmented market such as India.
> ...



THIS..you stole my words


----------



## Anorion (Jul 26, 2012)

looks like the distribution layers means too many intermediaries in the supply chain, or just that the indian operators dont make high end phones cheaper for their customers

even itunes isnt here yet 

it's not a luxury phone, you are never paying a premium just for a brand 
the batman edition of the lumia is a luxury phone, you are paying a premium just for the brand


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 26, 2012)

True, very true.


----------



## kisame (Jul 26, 2012)

I am glad that patent war is not happening in India or else Apple would have sued the competition with their stupid patents.


----------



## amjath (Jul 26, 2012)

Everyone says this "I love India" before talking trash about India & Indians

Important thing is itunes is available in Srilanka now, but y not India. *IMO *Apple has no respect towards India and they dont trust us.



> "We have a business there and the business is growing but the multi-layered distribution there really adds to the cost of getting products to market,"


 What does this mean, is it the reason y their products are overpriced


----------



## raman0890 (Jul 26, 2012)

Most Indians are cheap. they dont care about quality and design.Itunes will not be successful here due to massive piracy.


----------



## lywyre (Jul 26, 2012)

raman0890 said:


> Most Indians are cheap. they dont care about quality and design.Itunes will not be successful here due to massive piracy.



My opinion is different. Itunes iTunes or Apple will not be successful here because of the pricing model.

Not every one who wants an Ipod iPod has access to a PC with internet to sync it, let alone buy title from iTunes.

P.S: And Indians being cheap is not by choice, because they can't afford so much. And cheap necessarily does not mean bad design or quality. Take Motorola Defy for example, give way more value for money than an iPhone and still can do almost anything an iPhone does and more.


----------



## Faun (Jul 26, 2012)

raman0890 said:


> Most Indians are cheap. they dont care about quality and design.Itunes will not be successful here due to massive piracy.



Yes, you know the price but not the value.


----------



## puli44 (Jul 26, 2012)

in india cost matters ....thats y apple didnt success in india


----------



## RCuber (Jul 26, 2012)

Actually.. I dont see price as a issue now (from companies point of view) people will still buy it. if people can buy Galaxy S2/S3 and other high end devices they wouldnt mind spending a little more for Apple product.

If Apple wants to capture the market then they would have captured it long time ago. They will not be able to capture the market unless Apple themself start selling their products and eliminating the middle men . currently the different retail channels are to be blamed for the steep price. distributor, sub distributor , dealer price, sub dealer and what not .. these things add to the end cost/MRP.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 26, 2012)

Apple wats that? india is not for weak hearted people.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 27, 2012)

bandar kya jaane adrak ka swad?
it's not the price, it's the usage patterns. think we are still worried about using notepad and calender in phones 10 generations old, we never really explored the features of that. it's usage patterns, most likely we are gonna leap frog over some kinds of usage and jump directly to new kinds of usage. it's the ecosystem, game center, an app for everything, podcasts, no bluetooth, everything in the cloud.... we just dont use things like that, there is no need for it, at the end of the day idevices are gonna be mp3 players and cameras, seen loads of devices being used just like that. toys. that's all they are, really good toys.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 27, 2012)

raman0890 said:


> Most Indians are cheap. they dont care about quality and design.Itunes will not be successful here due to massive piracy.



PIRACY ? & CHEAP ?

Indians Dont have a Choice , My Monthly income is suppose 20k can i afford to buy all the latest music from iTunes as i like , but i can buy cheap pirated CDs within my budget , i can download them with only 500 or 700 monthly internet cost

and INR vs USD prices increasing day by day
 a song (single alone costs) around how much...... $.5 = 25
Full Album ... i dont know perhaps ... $10 = 500

i can buy 20 Cheap Pirated Cds from my nearby Shop

Does that mean i dont want to hear good quality FLACs or 100% quality Music , of course i do , but i dont have much of a choice if i look at my budget . i have to be satisfied with 128 kbps MP3s



So Piracy == Cheap == Low Budget == Low Income == Low Economic Condition of the Country

And you can never keep people away from cheap good or moderate (Chalta hay) quality goods , its a fact


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 27, 2012)

Right, very true. That's why we or those silly _sub-standard_ people use Chinese craps. Definitely a strong heart uses those  I'd not be bothering about India if I were in place of him.
How does an elite brand like Apple and India go together? 


SuperH3art said:


> Apple wats that? india is not for *weak hearted* people.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 27, 2012)

And what about the issue of limited bandwidth, internet is still costly in India, I buy music online but what good and cheap bandwidth to download it ?


----------



## puli44 (Jul 27, 2012)

Ironman said:


> PIRACY ? & CHEAP ?
> 
> Indians Dont have a Choice , My Monthly income is suppose 20k can i afford to buy all the latest music from iTunes as i like , but i can buy cheap pirated CDs within my budget , i can download them with only 500 or 700 monthly internet cost
> 
> ...



Yes i agree with it ..instead of paying 500 rs for full album ..we can download bunch of songs at the same cost   ...thats y piracy rocks


----------



## Renny (Jul 27, 2012)

Apple totally ignores India and people in India shell out loads for their way overpriced products


----------



## ico (Jul 27, 2012)

I'd definitely switch to iPhone if it was easy to use and user-friendly.


----------



## root.king (Jul 27, 2012)

ico said:


> I'd definitely switch to iPhone if it was easy to use and user-friendly.



ha ha ha me too  me too


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 27, 2012)

raman0890 said:


> Most Indians are cheap.



WRONG, most Indians are not Sheep.


----------



## root.king (Jul 27, 2012)

who wants a 560$ CRAP.
when i can still get a good nokia 1100 for just 1000 Rs.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 27, 2012)

ico said:


> I'd definitely switch to iPhone if it was easy to use and user-friendly.



this is bluetooth and file transfer I guess



Ricky said:


> And what about the issue of limited bandwidth, internet is still costly in India, I buy music online but what good and cheap bandwidth to download it ?



not a problem
the iphone uses the network continuously, GC, Youtube, social networks, email, messengers, Internet radio and safari all work perfectly on 2G, the content is just fine on the existing networks because more than good or bad quality, the content is delivered at appropriate quality for the medium

facetime wont work


----------



## red dragon (Jul 27, 2012)

What is the point of this thread!?
We all know Apple does not even give a flying fcuk to India,their business,their choice!


----------



## RCuber (Jul 27, 2012)

kiranbhat said:


> who wants a 560$ CRAP.
> when i can still get a good nokia 1100 for just 1000 Rs.


There are different usage scenarios. 

if you are still using a phone for just SMS and Phonecalls then yes Rs. 1000 is Just fine, that doesn't mean the other phone is crap. it depends on how you look at a product.


----------



## ico (Jul 27, 2012)

Anorion said:


> this is bluetooth and file transfer I guess


Not at all. Not at all.

See my thread in the Mobile section.


----------



## root.king (Jul 27, 2012)

RCuber said:


> There are different usage scenarios.
> 
> if you are still using a phone for just SMS and Phonecalls then yes Rs. 1000 is Just fine, that doesn't mean the other phone is crap. it depends on how you look at a product.



ya agreed but,
if i dont got proper signal from bsnl then i can hit my mobile to road, and repair it within just 800Rs. But not an iphone or ipad


----------



## RCuber (Jul 27, 2012)

^^ I dont think I can convince you about anything now


----------



## coolfire92 (Jul 27, 2012)

The reason Apple doesn't work in India is that they are selling their products here that were made for Western countries.

As lywyre said not everyone has a pc or internet connection if he wants to add songs or files to his device.

And people are used to transfering files the easy way(mass storage),not installing itunes,syncing and stuff + shortage of free apps.

Even repairing a apple product is costly as hell.My friend's ipod nano malfunctioned so he took it to the service center,charged him ~700rs and asked him to pay the price of new one for a replacement.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 27, 2012)

I love Apple but not its overpriced products.


----------



## akkib89 (Jul 31, 2012)

Crapple doesn't love India. Indians know this. 
Much better in this aspect is SAMSUNG. Kudos to them.
But Apple does make darn good products. Kudos to them for that.


----------



## Flash (Jul 31, 2012)

Apple products are overpriced. For countries like India, they've to devise a different approach to steal the hearts of consumers. 

I think this is why iPhone lost to HiPhone in China!! 
PRICE matters in places, where $s are not used.

As Steve Jobs said "Design is not HOW IT LOOKS. Design is all about HOW IT WORKS!".

With these words, Android can beat iOS in market share & usability, IMO.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 31, 2012)

I dont think there is any thing more to discuss here .... unsubscribing from thread


----------



## Krow (Jul 31, 2012)

Perfect example of how touchy "Indians" are. Cook is right. Too many middlemen means Apple will have to take a hit on its margins, why should any company like such a scenario? End of discussion. Thread closed.


----------

